# Help w/ ID and solutions



## emoli1990 (Mar 2, 2020)

Looking to identify these weeds and potentially find a solution to kill them, I am guessing pre-emergent is no longer an option. Looking for something that's safe to use with my dog as he likes to eats random things. Thanks!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

Picture too far away to properly ID, but definitely look like grassy weeds. A preM might not have taken care of them, you'll need a weed ID to use a selective postM or non-selective such as glyphosate without an ID, or alternatively hand-pull. Just about all herbicide labels say people and pets are safe to re-enter lawn after application has dried, but you'll need to read the label for specifics. Maybe someone with a warm season turf will have a better suggestion for you.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Looks like Rescue grass and Poa Annua.

You will keep this from coming up in Dallas with pre-emergent in September and February in our area.

If it was me I would go out and purchase pre-emergent(at HD and Lowes they call it crabgrass or weed preventer) today and apply before rain that is expected on Tues. and Wed. You will also have to look for some weed killer to kill those weeds. Not weed and feed but some concentrate that you can mix and spray out of a 1-2 gallon sprayer.

*We have had 5 days of soil temp above 50 degrees for the last five days.* If you can get it down now I would do it. It will not be effective if you put it down in a few weeks. Once it gets watered in your dogs are ok.

To start read this article for why you have that grassy weed.

https://neilsperry.com/2020/02/question-of-the-week-number-1-february-27-2020/


----------



## emoli1990 (Mar 2, 2020)

Good to know. Will pick up some Pre-emerg tonight and lay it down tomorrow before the rain. Thanks so much.


----------

